# coverage under 65?



## BiXLL (Aug 1, 2018)

I would love to retire at 65.  Problem is while I am in great health, my wife is what I call a medical misfit.  You name it, she has it wrong with her.  She takes handfuls of pills for different things in am and at night.  Is there some kind of affordable insurance I can get on her until she reaches medicare age?  She is 5 years younger then I.


----------



## Wandrin (Aug 1, 2018)

I would check into the ACA web site and see what is offered in your state or county.  Different insurance companies and PPO or HMO are available in each state and county.  That would probably be the lowest price you'll find for good insurance.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 1, 2018)

.

Do you not have health insurance via your current employer ?

Does your wife work?   If not,  maybe she can find a job at a company that has good health insurance benefits.


----------



## BiXLL (Aug 1, 2018)

Yes I/we are covered by my current employer.  Wife does work, but I am not sure how much longer she is going to be mobile enough to continue her work.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2018)

Try calling an insurance broker, they try to find what you want among all the insurance companies. Best of luck, hope your wife feels better.


----------



## GreenSky (Aug 9, 2018)

The short answer is Obamacare pretty much caused premiums to double over the past 5 years.  You can argue if it is good for us if you wish but the facts are the facts.

Once she leaves work it will likely be best to just use Cobra to continue the current plan.  People under 65 can qualify for Medicare if they are permanently disabled.  Some states will allow for the purchase of a supplement (expensive but better than an HMO).  Otherwise you need an HMO with its narrow network or a PPO with high out of pocket costs - if either are available.

Rick


----------



## BiXLL (Aug 9, 2018)

so wjhat your saying is I pretty much have to work till I am 70, WONDERFUL!!!


----------

